# Faint line - help!



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi all

I have been putting off testing as I couldn't face the disappointment and AF not due until Sunday but I have had sore (.)(.) since Sunday (which is unusual for me) and have been feeling a bit off my food for the last couple of days (also unusual for me). We are supposed to be going out for a drink tonight so I bought a first response test to put my mind at rest although I felt sure it would be negative. Well at first I couldn't see anything but then there was a really faint line, you had to squint and hold it in the right light to see it so I'm just not sure. Is my mind playing tricks on me do you think? DH isn't home from work yet to look and give me a second opinion. Do you think it could be a positive? I really don't want to get my hopes up and have got butterflies in my stomach.

Please let me know what you think?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Did the line appear within the maximum 10 mins ? If longer than 10mins then it could be evaporation line...but if appeared within 10 mins, even if faint, then its still a positive.  The hcg hormone is only released once implantation happens and then it should approx double every 48 hours...as you're testing several days early it could just be that there isn't lots of hcg hormone at the moment (possibly late implantation which happens around 5-12dpo)...here's hoping that the levels rise and the lines get darker !

Congratulations !!   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Sounds like my first test !  Go get another test, don't pee for a minimum of 3 hours, but don't drink tonnes of water as it will dilute your wee, just drink a normal amount, and do it again !!!  

But, a line is a line - even a feint one !!!

Watch this space


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Amanda I reckon a line is a line - this is great news.  If your worried I would get another test just to make sure - I did three yesterday all after each other  

     

Jane xxx


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the replies girls.

The line did appear within a few minutes, no more than 3 or 4. DH came in from work and he could see it too he had tears in his eyes but is a bit cautious like me. We are both excited but still got that little bit of doubt and trying not to get too carried away. I thought about testing again on Sunday when AF is due but I'll have to see if I can wait that long. Probably not!

I'll let you all know.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Amanda

xxx


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

Blimey Amanda, this sounds like v.great news. I have my fingers crossed for you and am looking forward to anther post from you today, saying that the line is darker!! Good luck. 

Sooty


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sending you lots of     for when you test today!  Good luck, sounds very promising!

Take care, 
Bendybird.x


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya it's lookin good 2 me, hope it all goes well


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Amanda I do hope that you have your  I would say First Response are awful and I had a negative result with them and a positive with clearblue digital- I rushed to the clinic and had bloods that were very positive. Many other girls on FF also had negatives with First Response and were clearly positive with other brands.

Hope it continues.
L x


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

A quick update. I managed not to test yesterday although it nearly killed me. I did another First Response this morning at the crack of dawn as I couldn't sleep and got another faint line, but it definitely came quicker and was a bit stronger than the first test. I am pretty sure it is a   but we are going out shopping shortly so I am going to get a clearblue test and try that to put my mind at rest and dh who can't quite accept it as we have had so many months of disappointment since my mmc over two years ago. I have read a few bad reports on here about First Response so I don't know why I bought it really!    .

I will let you know how it goes. 

Thanks to everyone for the      

xx


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Well I have just done a clearblue test and it was a strong  ! I just can't believe it, especially as I had a break from the clomid this month. 

We are both still in shock and excited but cautious as it's still early days. Also relieved as after this month if the clomid didn't work we were being referred for IVF which I felt anxious about.

I have an appointment with the cons on 20th but he said last time that if I did get pg to ring him to arrange for an early scan. I will feel much better after that.

Wow Christmas has definitely come early in our house! DH said he doesn't want any presents now.



Amanda
xx


----------



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Amanda,

Congratulations!!!   

It's so good to hear news like this as I have just finished my 6th round of Clomid and won't be able to have anymore for a while, as we are also seeing a consultant about IUI at the end of this month.

Take care all of you and have a great Chrimbo...which I'm sure you now will!!

Scouser xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations Amanda- Santa did come early for you guys- let's hope also has a few more 's in his sack for some others too. Enjoy your pregnancy
L xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Amanda,

I've just read your post!     thats brill news!!!!! wow what a fab christmas present!!!!

good luck and well done!!

Emma xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Amanda! What great news!

Take care
Kerry
xxxxxx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Amanda

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS on your   what a great way to end 2006!!

Go steady

Sam xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow congratulations on your   its great to hear a success story            
Hope the pregnancy goes well
Olive 22 X


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Amanda

Just read your post - this is wonderful news     

You must be over the moon, am so thrilled for you, I bet you cant take the smile off your faces.

Take care, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

What fantastic news. Huge congratulations.
Heres to a healthy and happy pregnancy xxx

PS. seems to be quite a few BFP's after coming off clomid recently


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I knew it 

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

Congratulations with your   !!!! Its stories like yours that keeps us going!


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Congratulations

















What a Christmas








have a good one and take care
love and hugs
Maria Christina xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Amanda, just wanted to say congratulations!      That is such brilliant news, what a lovely Christmas you and your DH will have.  Congrats to you too, Tina! It is so nice and inspirational to hear when other ladies get BFPs - as JJ said let's hope Santa has got a lot more BFPs to give out for Christmas!  

Sarah xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR  

Here's to a healthy and happy 9 months and longer

Binty


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to you all for your posts, it means so much. Especially as we haven't told anyone yet so we can't share our good news and excitement with anyone else. I think we are going to tell our parents at weekend though as I am getting a bit stressed keeping it a secret.

I rang the cons yesterday and his secretary said that she will speak to him to arrange a scan and appointment in early January. I thought he might have done it a bit earlier than that and then I would feel a bit better. I am still wary of every twinge and ache and keep checking that my (.)(.) are still sore! Also feeling quite sick but I don't mind as it's a good sign (if you know what I mean??).

Hope that Santa brings lots more  's to all my FF's!

   

Amanda

x


----------

